# ****** needs a new home



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm very sad to say that we need to find a new home for our beautiful sweet almost 5 year old pigeon, ******. She's a rescued pet pigeon and is blind from one eye. She cannot fly outside. She cannot live in a coop with lots of other pigeons. She can and does fly in an enclosed area where you can be sure she's not going to be in danger of predators. She needs a high perch and preferably a lower one next to a mirror. She knows faucets and will drink out of them if you cup your hand for her. She will sit on your shoulder and hang out with you. She'll sit on your back while you're riding a stationary bike exercising. She'll take dive from the railing while you're taking a bath because she wants to bathe also. She'll sleep next to you or on your shoulder on the couch. She's really amazing and truly a pet!

We have adopted a dog for 10 months and he is not willing to let her be so she's confined to her room most of the time. She's not getting any time with us and is lonely. We need to find her a good loving home where the new parents will have time to spend with her, pet her (yes she loves that) and perhaps introduce her to a new pigeon whom she'll mate with. 

Please post your information if you're interested in adopting her for free. As the profile says we're in NY (Long Island).

Thank you so much!


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooh I wish you weren't so far away. I'm sorry you're having to find ****** a new home, but also thankful that you realize she's lonely and deserves a happy life. I hope someone up there answers your post. Good luck!


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunshine I sent you a private message


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Milton- 5yr one wing male*

I am looking for a female mate for my boy. He is a house pet and has free reign throughout house. He has various toys and baskets, likes to take showers with me and travels with us on trips. I have a lot of cleaning but it is worth it. The only other pet is 19 yr old Quaker parrot. If Whitney could get down to Chas. SC she may be a good mate for Milton. I am not wanting to raise young, just give my boy a real live cuddle. If this pairing is not possible does anyone gave a female that is around my boy's age that is not able to fly well or better yet not at all like boy?


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Milton*

Milton sounds like a great possibility. The only thing I worry about is that ****** is a bully and Milton might just be too mellow for her. She flies very well but in the house where she knows her way around. I would do the trip if I knew for sure they would work out but I don't know if it'll work out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you say that ****** is a bully? And how are you certain that she is a she? Could be that they would be able to be friends. Sounds like a win win situation if they could.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bully*

Jay,

****** is a she because she's laid eggs from too much cuddling with us. That's when we realized it's a female because by all her behavior, she appeared to be a male. She is a bully because she's been so from when we rescued her along with two other pigeons. She beat on them and on additional rescues. She does bond very well when she has the opportunity. Probably in a new home, she'll be the one who'll be nervous and scared.

With that said, we live in NY so making such a big trip without knowing makes no sense. There are hundreds of people who have pigeons in NY. I'm hoping one of them would be willing to give ****** a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm starting to add pictures of ****** to the album. We want a good environment for her and want to make sure that people are not interested in a certain type of pigeon, homing, white etc because it's not fair to either of us to waste each other's time. As you will see ****** is not all white and as I've mentioned in other posts, she's not a homing pigeon. ****** was named as such when we got her because she was the white of the three and we didn't want to get attached. Well, we did anyway. So now she's Snow White as we've had our share of 7 dwarfs coming through the house as rescue and releases and I've been taking to naming them based on their personalities. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's very pretty. I hope you are able to find her the kind of situation that you are looking for.


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Wishing the best for Whitney*

It would be great if we were closer to test the two together. I hope to find a female one day for my Milton. I know if I hadn't rescue Milton he wouldn't be alive today. He has given me the opportunity to appreciate the smart and fascinating feral pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are people on here looking for homes for birds all the time. I would think you could find a friend for Milton here.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I'm hopeful because she's definitely lonely and needs some kind of company. Please keep her in mind if you see or hear of someone who can help. I want to keep the thread alive so keep posting.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

We're still plugging away. ****** is still lonely. She calls out to us and gets excited when we're around but she's not getting enough time. I'm afraid this is going to end up putting too much emotional strain on her which will lead to physical ailments.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think milton would of worked out, it takes weeks for a pigeon to settle in and they would work it out eventually. ****** would be in a new place and not likely to act the bully in someone elses domain.. I think that was a good offer IMO. pigeons are not easily rehomed.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

I have to agree with Spirit Wings. It might take time, but they tend to adjust. Milton sounds like a great little guy, and since ****** would be the newcomer she probably wouldn't go into bully mode, even with Milton's missing wing. Good luck; I hope you find the right home for her.


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

******* have any takers yet?*

If for some reason you are unable to find a good home for ******, don't forget about Milton in SC. My husband wants to fix up the enclosed back porch for Milton and his mate to call their nest area. Currently Milton has nests everywhere. I think hubby is hoping the two will spend most of their time on the porch. The master bedroom has French doors that open to the porch so they won't be too far away from Momma (me) at night. 

I don't think Milton will know how to react with another pigeon so transition will be slow for both.


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

The problem with Milton is that he's in SC. ******'s on LI. We're talking a good 12 hours drive each way. Unless we can figure out a way and meet halfway and give up ****** which is going to be very difficult for all parties involved.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he would be there the next day if sent by the USPS. they have special boxes for birds.


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

*Where exactly is Whitney?*

We have been staying downtown Charleston for the 5 days of ice storm here in SC. We didn't lose power in Charleston but home in Summerville lost power for about 4 days. Milton didn't have to worry he was with us in nice warm room in Charleston. We will be headed to Fl. Keys the end of March for 2 weeks. Milton loves to go on car rides and travels sitting on basket or where ever he wants to enjoy the scenes from windows. It takes us 11 hrs one way so traveling is not a big issue. Sunshine it is in your court, what do you want to do for your sweet Whitney? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sunshine123 (Dec 11, 2009)

****** is on Long Island in NY. Milton sounds and looks lovely. He seems to have the same life as ****** currently which is perfect heaven! I think we should really talk and plan on something. Let's take it private so we can exchange additional information and perhaps talk on the phone. I'll email you.


----------

